# home health face to face visit



## bjmon83 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a physician who has started charging for home health certification. He wants to bill G0180 for the face-to-face when the patient comes into the office. He does fill out the attestation of face to face encounter form and does dictation. Can G0180 be billed out on a clinic visit?

I also have another physician who sends me the form home health certification and gives me the range of dates it is for. So what day do I bill for it? At the beginning or the end? Does it make a difference if it's certification or recertification?


----------

